# riverpointe napa points in Diamond?



## Tahiya (May 7, 2016)

I'm tracking resale prices at Riverpointe Napa and saw two completed sales on e-bay that advertised Diamond points at that resort.  When I called the resort, the person said that Diamond has nothing to do with the resort.  Upon further research on the Diamond website, it appears that they have an affiliate agreement with Grand Pacific Resorts, which manages Riverpointe.  Does anyone know if there are in fact units at Riverpointe that carry Diamond points?  

It seems they wouldn't be very useful for trading with II, since resales in the CA and US collections can't exchange in II--based on what I read in  another thread.  (I know the resort can trade in GPX, which has some nice inventory.)


----------

